# is gtaaquaria dead then?



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Soooo... no new posts in 2 days eh?

looks pretty dead...


FREE DRUGS IF YOU POST!!! (not from me)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL its not dead buddy... Its just waaaayy too nice outside to be in wastin time on the computer ^^

(like i do... all the time ^^)

You gotta build up a nice additiction to the Gtaa ROFL. I am looking forward to the patio get together we should be having soon :3

I am currently working on all my tanks... nothing to show off with atm hehe ~_~;


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

I suspect everyone has been washed away by the Pablo flood.

JG


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

jimbogregs said:


> I suspect everyone has been washed away by the Pablo flood.
> 
> JG


Ouch?

I'm not even that abbrasive when I try to be....


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Summers coming people are outside enjoying it  I on the other hand am moving tanks and fish around to accomodate new spawns and have to get some fish up for sale soon but need to move them to a bigger tank first.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

You know what? Most aquatic forums tend to slow down once the nice weather hits (read too darned hot'n'sticky in the GTA). I go on a lot of forums and most are relatively quiet at present apart from Loaches Online which is basically my home base. That's been pretty crazy lately actually, but then another day will be really quiet.

That's a truly international forum, but I think when something's relatively local it's more affected by local stuff. Quiet on Canada Day 'cos everyone's doing stuff.....things like that.

Also, remember we're a relatively small community compared to a lot of boards. You can only write so much about your fish before you start to sound like a Pablo.....er sorry, I meant a Blogger (that's sarcasm Pablo and comes with a big  )

By the way mate, I saw the pair of Red Points you left at The Menagerie. Very nice fish.

Don't worry Nightowl, this place will pick up.

Martin.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> You know what? Most aquatic forums tend to slow down once the nice weather hits (read too darned hot'n'sticky in the GTA). I go on a lot of forums and most are relatively quiet at present apart from Loaches Online which is basically my home base. That's been pretty crazy lately actually, but then another day will be really quiet.
> 
> That's a truly international forum, but I think when something's relatively local it's more affected by local stuff. Quiet on Canada Day 'cos everyone's doing stuff.....things like that.
> 
> ...


Only the female was visible last time I went. She was much longer but much less tall than when I last saw her. I was feeding them exclusively Hikari Cichlid Complete. It's not a bad food the number one thing I like about it is that it almost always provides a perfect growth pattern in the fish with no defects if you can get the fish on it as a staple.

My Angels are obssseeeeesssed- and like I mean OBSESSED with Omega One shrimp pellets- which are crapp, quite frankly (Ill get to that in a minute). They're incredibly intelligent little buggers. I've got them eating like 10% New Life Spectrum but they just dont like it... The Tetras friggin LOVE it though- they swarm it like cartoon pirhanas. I cant make out a single fish its like a blurr. And like- New Life Spectrum- best food ever.

As per why I dislike the shrimp pellets they're pure coldwater protein- I mean COOOLD water, like Alaska, so we're talking maybe 2 or 3 celsius maybe (Im guessing) and the primary ingredient is just shrimp- like standard el crappo food grade get them in your order in chow mein shrimp, followed by salmon and herring and thats about it- it USED to contain a lot of other good stuff, like fresh kelp and spirulina, but they took it out and still charge me just as much- thanks Omega Sea co ...

My angels are very picky. Its my fault... I have them trained to come up and take food from either my finger or whatever object I stick it to (I presoak so the food wont expand in their stomach causing pain and/or indigestion... cuzz Im a loser with too much time on my hands).

The male loves salt. They say it helps them breathe better. He likes it when he's got a little scratch on him from rubbing against a log at night or something too. I put about 2ml of like 1 or 2% salt solution in a pipette and either shoot it into his mouth or the injured spot. He loooves it. He will shoot up to the pipette and start to bite the tip and once the salt comes out he puts his mouth over it and sucks- or if he's injured he'll stay still and stretch (Like a marine fish to a wrasse or cleaner shrimp) and let me spray the area.

Fish are some friggin smart... er... fish.

edit:

WOWWWWWWW Im like so random and rambly.... I'd hate to be someone else talking to me.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Martin...hate to tell you but my fish haven't slowed down a bit yet and it has been darn hot and sticky here  A/c and pulling heaters helps 

I have 3 male BN sitting with wigglers, one trio of BN who look like they will spawn any day, my angels keep going at it (and eating their eggs), my young apisto C layed eggs yesterday and my blue rams will lay any day now.

If this is slow I need serious help....and a ton more tanks  The only thing not spawning here are my discus and they are only about 7-8 months old (so far too young)


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Just cause there's no new posts doesn't mean people aren't on the forums.

Myself, I'm happily spending hours watching my baby bettas. They're just so darn cute.


----------

